# Highland Trip 09 - Ardmair Point Sunset



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Some more from my Highland Trip last month, this time its on the beach at Ardmair Point camp site 3 miles north of Ullapool.

1.









2.









3.









Really struggled with these on the PP but finally settled on the above, please let me know which one you like best and any other feedback is more than welcome.

Mike


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Cracking photos :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it my eyesight or is the horizon in #1/2 skewed?

A graduated filter of +ve exposure over the rocks would have helped IMO as I think you've underexposed by at least a stop..

Did you shoot RAW? If so, feel free to email me the file and I'll have a go with them for you 

S


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

I have reworked number #1 to see what you think....

1.









Please let me know if this is better and will do the other 2 the same

Mike


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Infinitely better


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I have to disagree I prefer the first one to your reworked one I think its more dramatic 

lol which do you prefer Mike?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I refer the 1st one before the rework, but they are all really cracking photos, very moody. :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cracking set :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I liked 1&2 of the first lot and would have selected No1(very moody) but I really like the facelifted shot.  Great effort:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice shots there :thumb:


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

:thinking: this is just getting confusing now

Right lets see if we get everyone on the same level here, somewhere in between and i think i like it best out of them all.....










Lowered the foreground a little

Bring it on....where we at with this one?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Can we see the three of them in the same post please. It would be easier to compare


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Here you go..

Original edit









re edit 1









re edit 2


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I still like re edit 1. I think it's the highlight in the pool of water on the righthand side which does it for me.:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

All great photos and they remember me of Fishing for Mackerel about 20 years ago at Achiltibuie (another 15 miles from Ardmair), 4 of us spinning of the wooden jetty were eating them for a week!!
I returned around 10 years ago with my son, and caught 3, it seems the Russian Hoover ships were off the coast sucking them up and processing them.
We were camping at Ardmair and loved nothing better than sitting watching the Dolphins and Porpoise in the bay in the evening.

Thanks for the memories.

Gary


----------

